# Daisy fishing pictures



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Been awhile since I've posted pictures of Daisy fishing. She's slowing down a bit now, but today she caught 2. We call that a good day


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

She's good!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go Daisy, girl!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That looks like a nice cool job for her  She must still be pretty fast!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I get the sig now.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That's great! 

My hubs would love to have her around for a fishing buddy :

Good job Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> I get the sig now.


Haha  

Yes, she is still fast, but she doesn't hold her focus as long as she used to. But this is what she was born to do (seriously). If the day comes where she can't catch them anymore, I'll catch them for her


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love those pictures!!! Good catch Daisy!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable! Does she eat them?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She loves her sushi, yes


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

That's awesome!

James asked about Daisy yesterday and I told him that she was fishing!!

She is the best.

Love ya Daisy girl!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

It looks like the 2 of you had a great day!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So great to see Daisy enjoy her fishing Jo Ellen


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You did good Daisy girl! Great picture, Daisy's beautiful.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

She's beautiful.... I love a dog at work  I love Daisy!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your two fish Daisy girl  Great pics. You can always catch a few and put them in a kiddie pool for her like I did with Tucker in his senior years, his video of that is on here somewhere. I have yet to try the fish/kiddie pool thing with Fiona, but can tell you she prefers to roll on them when I catch 'em:doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Catching two fish is much better than I have done at times.:smooch:

Daisy amazes me with her focus and the fish seem to like to hang out with her. I love it.

Tucker's pool video thread- he was so gentle with the fish and frog.:smooch:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-tucker-extremely-happy-w-his-pool-video.html


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Daisy is one amazing dog. Keep it up Daisy! I love yur comment about catching them for her when she can't anymore. Very sweet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The fish seem to love Daisy as much as she loves them. Great shots. Glad your girl is still reeling them in.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

JoEllen you should video her catching the fish!!!! Shes such a sports-pup 
Does she just play with the fish or does she eat it?!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Daisy is very serious about her fishing, just love her pictures! 

Has she been fishing since she was a puppy?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures, the water is so clear! Daisy is such a big sweetie! Love her intense-ness. Can you use gold fish from Walmart? I'm thinking that would be fun for the pups! I wonder if there are any fish they shouldn't eat? (Well, other than puffer-fish).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, lots of questions, I love it 

Daisy's been fishing since she was a year old. She didn't catch her first fish until she was 2 but she's been catching them every year since. She's always eaten what she catches. Here's a video of her fishing at the lake...





 
DNL, we also have what I call Daisy's goldfish bowl  Mostly for when she can't make it out to the lake like when she's been recovering from surgery. It's not the best for her, but it works in a pinch. Goldfish are harmless, they even provide a bit of protein. I don't let Daisy eat raw salmon or hard-boned fish like walleye and catfish. She has had no problem with bluegill, trout, bass and mackerel, or goldfish


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

OMG!! Look at her go! Im gonna do that! Great idea. Thanks for the video JE


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

The other !video just showed up of her at the lake fishing. Shes amazing JoEllen. Shes perfectly still watching, and than she goes for the fish...misses and her tail is flop flop flopping on the water, and the fish don't move  Than right before shes gonna get them her tail is still again. 
Thanks again for these videos!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Feeder goldfish at the pet store, you can pick up quite a few for only a few dollars.

Hours of entertainment :bowl:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The videos were great!

I never thought to try to teach Copper to fish. He sure knew what it meant when I caught one though. We also fished streams not ponds so it would have be harder and I doubt he would have had the focus and restraint Daisy does. she sure does seem to be picking just the right fish and then BLAM!!!!.

Entertaining and amazing.

I sure love her tail thumping the water. She is one happy, happy girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

I love the pics and videos of Daisy. I think she is SO ADORABLE-She reminds me of my Smooch!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

See, that's why I say Daisy was born to fish. I never tried to teach her. All I really did was nurture her fascination. She knew very well how to catch them, just needed a bit of practice. 

I often wonder if I'll be able to do the same with my next golden retriever. I'll try but I tend to think it's innate -- it's either there or it isn't, you know?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Go Daisy!!! There is no way that Riley could ever catch a fish haha!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Those videos are great  Tucker was never patient enough to stand still to catch them "in the wild". Those goldfish are tiny! what skill your girl has to catch them!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Daisy is simply amazing and awfully pretty too  Really enjoyed the videos.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It is a good thing Daisy is in PA and not NYC. 
She sure has lots of fun and little did she know how much she is entertaining us!
Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Jo-Ellen..... I remember WAAAAAAAAY back in the day when you were totally stressed that Daisy would NEVER EVER catch a fish....... Im so glad she is STILL enjoying fishing!! 

YOU KNOW I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE MY DAISY DUKE!!!! *MUAH*


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Daisy you are one very cool doggy!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Scorpio118 said:


> Oh Jo-Ellen..... I remember WAAAAAAAAY back in the day when you were totally stressed that Daisy would NEVER EVER catch a fish....... Im so glad she is STILL enjoying fishing!!


Haha, I had just asked the question on another forum, "If Daisy never catches a fish, will she die a happy dog?" I was worried about her! LOL 

And then she caught her first fish :bowl:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know why but those pics brought tears to my ears!!! I just love the sugar face on her!!!! hugs and kisses


----------

